# 1st Vehicle Pics



## bugle freak (Feb 16, 2008)

Post pics of your alls very first vehicle you all ever had
thanks


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Mine will be here on Friday... I have to go north and pick it up.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I get my lisence tomorrow.. heres my truck!!!

1995 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4.. we took it muddin tonight
American Alloy Wheels
Baja Bar on front with 2 6" KC Daylights on it
Subs and amp to be put in it soon
Dual exhaust...I think 3 or 4" tips..until I get newer one

other pics http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=807299


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*My first beauty*

This bad boy was my first


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

1996 200SX. Been through about 4 accidents and is covered in junk yard parts.

/thread:shade:


----------



## therron258 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats mine


----------



## pdrenth08 (Aug 12, 2008)

this is my first car and my first truck. ( dont worrie i paid for both all by myself)


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

pdrenth08 said:


> this is my first car and my first truck. ( dont worrie i paid for both all by myself)


Get us a picture with your truck on top of the car; that would be awesome!


----------



## pdrenth08 (Aug 12, 2008)

hahaha yea i think i could prolly do that, but i like my car alot and just dont see that going very well for me in the end. hahaha


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

pdrenth08 said:


> hahaha yea i think i could prolly do that, but i like my car alot and just dont see that going very well for me in the end. hahaha


Haha, I'm just kidding with ya. But i still wouldn't mind see it. How do you like your truck? looks to the 5.7L, correct?


----------



## pdrenth08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea I was figuring you were kidding, and to tell you the truth i have wanted to just get an old junkyeard car and run one over. Yea I love my truck, it does great in 4x4 for my hunting truck and pulls the boat when i need to as well. Well you know your trucks bc it is a 5.7L. Its a 94. Is your pic really in Arizona because that looks like a awesome back drop to look out at everyday.


----------



## PSE_9 (Jan 4, 2009)

*My car(s)*

I gots a 93 Mercedes 300E AMG, 74 NOVA corvette motor with spray, 72 Nova 350 w/400hs. and 500ft to wheel. white truck is gone now.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

pdrenth08 said:


> Yea I was figuring you were kidding, and to tell you the truth i have wanted to just get an old junkyeard car and run one over. Yea I love my truck, it does great in 4x4 for my hunting truck and pulls the boat when i need to as well. Well you know your trucks bc it is a 5.7L. Its a 94. Is your pic really in Arizona because that looks like a awesome back drop to look out at everyday.


If you ever do end up running over a car, you video tape it and load it up on Youtube.com...... i tend to know my GM vehicles, my dad used to have a 97 GMC with the 5.7L, what a great truck that was! It performed flawlessly and run up and down every trail we needed it to. About the pic, no it was taken at our house in UT. My family has land in UT, so we spent the Christmas holiday there. It's a beautiful place, it's right across the valley from the back entrance of Zion National Park.


----------



## pdrenth08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh ok well if i ever do and i sure do hope so i will upload it on to youtube. maybe i csan use one of my buddies old cars er something. Yea that looks like a great place to be, kinda reminded me of a spot in Canada.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Part's of Canada are very nice.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Zion is such a nice place. :thumb:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes it is.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

whats up with all thoes chevys. hope your good at fixing them because they will break down alot.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> whats up with all thoes chevys. hope your good at fixing them because they will break down alot.


good one did u think of that all by yourself 

atleast im not on a first name basis with the mechanic like you ford and dodge guys


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> whats up with all thoes chevys. hope your good at fixing them because they will break down alot.


Well that statement shows your lack of knowledge when it comes to vehicles. :darkbeer:


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah okay... just keep on saying that to yourself


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> yeah okay... just keep on saying that to yourself


great comeback lol


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> great comeback lol


Let it go man, he's not worth the time.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I like my Chevy trucks and all, but I can say with experience that the ZR2 are POS's cause that was my first ride and well, the bottom end let go cause they cant take it if you get on them. Plus they are to heavy, extremely to heavy, even though they got the off road package, they could lighten that thing up some. Chevy can make good trucks though, the family sorta shares it but the Chevy 2500 that we have with the 5.7 is great, has 158 thousand miles on it and still the factory clutch, its a 5 speed with a 1ton suspension from the factory.

My second car is the one i will claim as my first true car. My 05 Mustang V6 I will post up pics as soon as I figure out how to


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I have had the Stang for over a year, and I love it. I will post up some pics here later. I am getting ready to buy some new tires and wheels to put on it, plus some snow tires for the stock rims. Then a GT front fascia and a hood with a Boss 429 ram air scoop. Then a little while on in this summer quite a few motor hop up parts to take me close to or over 300 Flywheel horsepower


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Let it go man, he's not worth the time.


ya i better i guess i only have 1 point left till im banned so im walking on thin ice lol


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hoyt Hunter said:


> I like my Chevy trucks and all, *but I can say with experience that the ZR2 are POS's cause that was my first ride and well, the bottom end let go cause they cant take it if you get on them. Plus they are to heavy, extremely to heavy, even though they got the off road package, they could lighten that thing up some.* Chevy can make good trucks though, the family sorta shares it but the Chevy 2500 that we have with the 5.7 is great, has 158 thousand miles on it and still the factory clutch, its a 5 speed with a 1ton suspension from the factory.
> 
> My second car is the one i will claim as my first true car. My 05 Mustang V6 I will post up pics as soon as I figure out how to


What are you talking about? Do you know what that ZR2 sits on? It sits on a half ton frame and axle ( not a half ton weight ) but a half ton truck class. It's extremely light actually ( tiny body and engine ), and with that off-road package, they prove to be one the best of road vehicles around. As shown in this link and many youtube videos............. *http://www.thebiglot.com/reviews/2002_CHEVROLET_S10 ZR2_REVIEW.asp* 

Now, how could the rear end possibly go out? I'd like to know your problem....... cause the V6 doesn't have enough torque blow it out...... i've never had problems. Mind explaining? 

Please don't come on to a thread and try to hijack it saying that someone's vehical is a POS, that's dumb........ especially when you don't have evidence to back your claim..........

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> you will ike that mustang alot better than that pos chevy truck


Wow kid................ haha

Kind of like these Mustangs gettin spanked by "Chevy trucks" ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE4SLTwmEeU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgWeMyP8_lU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AoyGh69sIM

need i say or show more........


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

first of all that doesnt prove any thing because there were just as many times if not more that the mustang won. second i would like to race that truck with mine (i dont think you will be talking then)


you might as well stop buddy because i wont


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> first of all that doesnt prove any thing because there were just as many times if not more that the mustang won. second i would like to race that truck with mine (i dont think you will be talking then)
> 
> 
> you might as well stop buddy because i wont


Let's see this "badass" mustang of yours kid..... I'm excited! 

It's okay if you some how beat a fixed up diesel......... we have the corvette zr1....... 630hp stock.....


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah okay dumb ass you got a $70,000 vett vs a $25,000 mustang WHAT ONE DO YOU THINK WILL WIN
plus i am not talking about cars because chevy makes the best cars and thoes new vetts are real slick i just think that ford trucks a hell of a lot better what chevys puttin out


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Easy on the personal attacks there bud.... no need to blow a nut. 

I guess you can think what you want about Chevy and GMC trucks, but facts show that GM out sells Ford every year when it comes to full size-pickups. Whatever you want believe though......


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

out sell good for them...... too bad they cant out perform


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

im done


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> out sell good for them...... too bad they cant out perform


New 2009 F-150 has 310 hp

*New 2009 Chevy and GMC 1500 has 403 hp*

New 2009 Ford Powerstroke has 350 hp and 650ft lbs of torque

*New 2009 Chevy and GMC DMAX has 365 hp and 660ft lbs of troque*

New 2009 F-150 crew cab 4x4 tows 8,600lbs

*New 2009 Chevy and GMC 1500 crew cab 4x4 tows 10,500lbs*

New 2009 Ford Powerstroke tows 12,500lbs ( regular trailer, no gooseneck or 5th wheel trailers )

*New 2009 Chevy and GMC DMAX tows 13,000lbs ( regular trailer, no gooseneck or 5th wheel trailers )*

Info came from both Ford and Chevy websites.


Do I honestly need to post the reviews done by edmunds.com and pickuptrucks.com again? I'm sure everyone in the youth forum is getting sick of seeing those movies and reviews.

Out performs?


----------



## countryboy737 (Jan 6, 2009)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> New 2009 F-150 has 310 hp
> 
> *New 2009 Chevy and GMC 1500 has 403 hp*
> 
> ...


what about dodge?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

countryboy737 said:


> what about dodge?


hmm.... good question... I know the new Hemi has 390hp.... the rest I don't know, you'd have to visit their website.


----------



## countryboy737 (Jan 6, 2009)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> hmm.... good question... I know the new Hemi has 390hp.... the rest I don't know, you'd have to visit their website.


what about the cummins im goin to check out there website now see what the 09 specs are.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

ford 350 super duty 12,500-18,700 towing 
you might want to check the rest of your stats too


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> ford 350 super duty 12,500-18,700 towing
> you might want to check the rest of your stats too


Not according to Fords website....... F-250 and F-350 with 6.4L powerstroke srw 4x4 crew cab......... 12,500lbs.

http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/superduty/features/specs/


----------



## countryboy737 (Jan 6, 2009)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Not according to Fords website....... F-250 and F-350 with 6.4L powerstroke srw 4x4 crew cab......... 12,500lbs.
> 
> http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/superduty/features/specs/


guys calm down on this subject i dont know how you guys got to arguing over what horse power a truck gets but kaibab is going all out trying to prove his points. :thumbs_up just as long as you guys are proving what you are saying


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

hey, let me tell you something, i live on a farm that milks 3500 cows and we farm about 3600 acres. and we put our trucks through a hell of a lot of work all 5 of our fords have original transmissions and engines.( they were all built 1997-2001 in that range) 

we also have one chevy tool truck (trust me i didnt want it) as of right now we just put its 5th transmission in it and it is on its 2nd motor (1999 model)



i just see that fords are better through experience. so you can go thinking that chevys are better and it wont bother me one bit


----------



## countryboy737 (Jan 6, 2009)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> hey, let me tell you something, i live on a farm that milks 3500 cows and we farm about 3600 acres. and we put our trucks through a hell of a lot of work all 5 of our fords have original transmissions and engines.( they were all built 1997-2001 in that range)
> 
> we also have one chevy tool truck (trust me i didnt want it) as of right now we just put its 5th transmission in it and it is on its 2nd motor (1999 model)
> 
> ...



what you guys need to do is start a poll thread with the top 3 US auto makers ford, dodge, and chevy and see which wins i can almost garuntee ford will win around here when i pass other trucks in my dodge i always thought i seen alot more ford than anything.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah i went off of fords website too 
i see what you were doing you were clicking on the f-250 
try clicking on the f-350




http://www.showroom.fordvehicles.com/Showroom.jsp?space=Trucks


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> hey, let me tell you something, i live on a farm that milks 3500 cows and we farm about 3600 acres. and we put our trucks through a hell of a lot of work all 5 of our fords have original transmissions and engines.( they were all built 1997-2001 in that range)
> 
> we also have one chevy tool truck (trust me i didnt want it) as of right now we just put its 5th transmission in it and it is on its 2nd motor (1999 model)
> 
> ...


LOL....... good for you kid, do you want a cookie? Or are you going to keep making up these b.s. accusations and stories?





whitetailfreak1 said:


> yeah i went off of fords website too
> i see what you were doing you were clicking on the f-250
> try clicking on the f-350
> 
> ...



For Christ sake kid, I gave you the URL to Ford's trailering guide........ right from their website. What you're looking at is the spec for a dual wheel regular cab powerstroke pulling a 5th wheel trailer. That's not what I listed......


----------



## countryboy737 (Jan 6, 2009)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> LOL....... good for you kid, do you want a cookie? Or are you going to keep making up these b.s. accusations and stories?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they arnt b.s accusations he showed a link to if you guys want to keep aruging though i made a thread for you to do it in and quit ruining everyone elses.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

You must be blind in one eye and cant see out of the other. 

CLICK ON MY LINK AND CLICK ON the F-350 SUPER DUTY


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> so you can go thinking that chevys are better and it wont bother me one bit


If it won't bother you one bit, then why are you arguing it?
:noidea:


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

and i am not making that up 
and tell me what you think is bull ****


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> You must be blind in one eye and cant see out of the other.
> 
> CLICK ON MY LINK AND CLICK ON the F-350 SUPER DUTY


http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/superduty/features/specs/

Like i said...... you're are looking at 5th wheel trailering......... go to the url, and select towing...


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

oh okay 
did you miss the turbo diesel v8 15,000


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

What are you talking about. this is the only account i ever had


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> oh okay
> did you miss the turbo diesel v8 15,000


no i saw it..... Chevy's website say for their 3500hd..... with a 5th wheel trailer, it pulls 16,500lbs........ not too shabby.

about the account thing..... i wasn't talking to you.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

that 15000 on the ford was a bumper trailer not a 5th wheel


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

oh ok because i was suprised when i thought you were talking to me 

and my grammer is horible too ( if you cant tell)


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

I haven't figured out what that is exactly........ the numbers are the same straight across and the same for every vehicle.

the 6.4L powerstroke is a v8 turbo diesel...... so i'm not sure what this other thing is exactly..... maybe i'll call them and ask. hmm..... weird.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

lets not worry about it and i will respect your opinions on the whole situation


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

sound's good to me :darkbeer:


----------



## PSE_9 (Jan 4, 2009)

i hope both of you had fun with that big wast of time fighting over ford and chevy....


----------



## countryboy737 (Jan 6, 2009)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> You do realize we all know ( or at least I do ) that you made another account Hoytarchery999...... didn't ya. Wanna know how i know?
> 
> 1. you have what? 11 posts.....
> 
> ...


im new to this site i just made an account yesterday. not sure what you are talking about but it seems you are starting with me but thats alright i am not here to argue just explore this website if you are all wondering about me i shoot a hoyt seven 37 and im from lower west virginia.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

countryboy737 said:


> im new to this site i just made an account yesterday. not sure what you are talking about but it seems you are starting with me but thats alright i am not here to argue just explore this website if you are all wondering about me i shoot a hoyt seven 37 and im from lower west virginia.




lol.... sure you are.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> What are you talking about? Do you know what that ZR2 sits on? It sits on a half ton frame and axle ( not a half ton weight ) but a half ton truck class. It's extremely light actually ( tiny body and engine ), and with that off-road package, they prove to be one the best of road vehicles around. As shown in this link and many youtube videos............. *http://www.thebiglot.com/reviews/2002_CHEVROLET_S10 ZR2_REVIEW.asp*
> 
> Now, how could the rear end possibly go out? I'd like to know your problem....... cause the V6 doesn't have enough torque blow it out...... i've never had problems. Mind explaining?
> 
> ...


I am talking about the bottom end of the motor, and if you would like I can send you some pics of both the ZR2 after we rebuilt it and the Mustang setting side by side about a week after I got it. Plus for the size of the truck yes it is very heavy. I dont car what kinda stuff it has under it. If it has a Half Ton Chasis under it then how come it doesnt have a 2inch reciver FACTORY. Also shouldnt the Half ton Part fit it, cause it dont, I promise. I spent many hours working on that thing. 




kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Wow kid................ haha
> 
> Kind of like these Mustangs gettin spanked by "Chevy trucks" ?
> 
> ...


Ok and look how much the trucks are modified, they are turboed from the factory. Those proably have upgraded turbos, injectors, chips, exhaust and other major motor work. Those videos show SN95's and Fox bodys that have nothing much more than exhausts, the one that ran 12's might have had heads and a cam. But what I am saying, put a turbo and all that other stuff on a stang and its gonna whip that truck anyday



kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Let's see this "badass" mustang of yours kid..... I'm excited!
> 
> It's okay if you some how beat a fixed up diesel......... we have the corvette zr1....... 630hp stock.....


Oh and as for the Corvette, they are only making 100 of them, so its not a production car, I would be willing to bet none of them ever see a track or hardly the street. But the Super Snake is a production car, that Ford will make for you. It does cost quite a bit but they are not limiting the number made and they are Fords top of the line, against the ZR1 and guess what the Corvette loses to the Super Snake


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

countryboy737 said:


> im new to this site i just made an account yesterday. not sure what you are talking about but it seems you are starting with me but thats alright i am not here to argue just explore this website if you are all wondering about me i shoot a hoyt seven 37 and im from lower west virginia.


hmm thats odd hoytarchery999 shot the same bow and is from that area wat a coincidence maybe u too can get together and shoot sometime


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hoyt Hunter said:


> I am talking about the bottom end of the motor, and if you would like I can send you some pics of both the ZR2 after we rebuilt it and the Mustang setting side by side about a week after I got it. Plus for the size of the truck yes it is very heavy. I dont car what kinda stuff it has under it. If it has a Half Ton Chasis under it then how come it doesnt have a 2inch reciver FACTORY. Also shouldnt the Half ton Part fit it, cause it dont, I promise. I spent many hours working on that thing.
> 
> *you didn't read the link did you...... here it is again. And yes! let's see them pics!
> 
> ...


Really only a hundred? Where are you getting this info? can you get me a link with that info please?
Haven't seen it on a track or street? ..... here you go...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxwZhWQYWcQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys7HutH54No

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC-PQca6FJU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdZ4YYlNjmM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORFhReZsOuw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6mEirkQN8o



See here is the difference between you and I......... we both talk trash..... yet I seem to be backing my info back with real time tests and reviews. you on the other hand aren't, *"Plus for the size of the truck yes it is very heavy." * my truck is not heavy..... it weights 5,000lbs. That's a light truck....... say what you want.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

It's time for the CLOSE dance! :lock1:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> hmm thats odd hoytarchery999 shot the same bow and is from that area wat a coincidence maybe u too can get together and shoot sometime


Looks like they already did the IP check and banned him


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Looks like they already did the IP check and banned him


yep i noticed that also lol he must have 20 alters by now


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok then, you want some facts. Sure I might be wrong about my blowtie production numbers, but one thing I am sure on is that thing is a elephant on wheels. 

We have a Chevy 2500 with the 5.7 and 1 Ton suspesion under it, this has been verified by the dealership. Guess what it weighs 5400 so if you want to get to wieght, hell get you a few fat people in your truck and it weighs the same as a that, and it sure doesnt have the hauling compacity or the size that the 2500 has. 

Also another great fact about how heavy blowties are, the New Camaro, sure the V6s have the 300 HP from the factory, guess what they have a gross weight of 3700 or so, i guess Chevy designed it for 2 tons of fun. Just to let you know, it will sound like a rice burner to, cause of that little thing called Varible Cam Timing, which also gives it its horsepower rating, and it will have a awful power curve. 

Also, as for owning one, I can tell you, Bring down your ZR2 to Bristol Virginia on just about any Thursday Night during the summer, and I will put you to shame infront of the whole Street Fights crowd

I hate to break it to you there bud, but all those videos are shot by either Chevorlet or Big time Race teams which Chevy gives them car, for publicity. Also the Edmunds is for publicty. 

Look back in history though which car is meant to compete with the Mustang, not the Corvette, but the SLowMarrow


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hoyt Hunter said:


> Ok then, you want some facts. Sure I might be wrong about my blowtie production numbers, but one thing I am sure on is that thing is a elephant on wheels.
> 
> We have a Chevy 2500 with the 5.7 and 1 Ton suspesion under it, this has been verified by the dealership. Guess what it weighs 5400 so if you want to get to wieght, hell get you a few fat people in your truck and it weighs the same as a that, and it sure doesnt have the hauling compacity or the size that the 2500 has.
> 
> ...




Like I said earlier kid, post some facts with real number or some test, reviews, something! BTW... the GT500kr is nearly two tons as well bud..... post facts, not bs.

speeking of heavy...... wanna know why the gt500kr lost to the z06, when it has almost 50hp more than the z06? cause it's too heavy! (both cars stock )

2008 corvette z06 vs 2008 ford gt500kr..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIPBP-9TUnQ


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

I cant beleive yall are still arguing about this


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Like I said earlier kid, post some facts with real number or some test, reviews, something! BTW... the GT500kr is nearly two tons as well bud..... post facts, not bs.
> 
> speeking of heavy...... wanna know why the gt500kr lost to the z06, when it has almost 50hp more than the z06? cause it's too heavy! (both cars stock )
> 
> ...


Yea well, it is two tons, it has ever option you can have on a car. Also, one thing Edmunds on Youtube, your favorite source, So go look for it said the major problem with the GT500KR is the stock tires are to small for traction. The vette runs something like 315MM tires from the factory. You cant even fit the 315 on the stock 500 wheels that are only 9.5inches. The 315 if you didnt know are nearly 11 inches wide. As for the wieght issue, that is the V6 weight, lord only knows what some kinda SS or Z28 Version would weigh with all the options. 

Oh and if you want some BS, Back up what you talking bring it on down, we can run them anytime


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hoyt Hunter said:


> Yea well, it is two tons, it has ever option you can have on a car. Also, one thing Edmunds on Youtube, your favorite source, So go look for it said the major problem with the GT500KR is the stock tires are to small for traction. The vette runs something like 315MM tires from the factory. You cant even fit the 315 on the stock 500 wheels that are only 9.5inches. The 315 if you didnt know are nearly 11 inches wide. As for the wieght issue, that is the V6 weight, lord only knows what some kinda SS or Z28 Version would weigh with all the options.
> 
> Oh and if you want some BS, Back up what you talking bring it on down, we can run them anytime


Now you're just making excuses.... but that's okay, I understand.

Did you honestly just challenge me for a race on the internet?? 
What do you mean back what I say... I have this whole time. What do you think I'm going to drive my s10 down and race you? lol.... if I were to actually come, I'd bring the Duramax.... but I'm not. Thanks for the offer though... :rofl:


----------



## CRAPSHOOTER (Nov 26, 2008)

yea chevys r great an all but they r owned by gm which we all know is going down the craper :rip: (ford aint looken so hot ether they have already shut down alot of there dealerships) so i hope u guys like the trucks u have now! lol


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

dont any of you gout there and buy a forgin peice of crap ......stick with the u.s brands


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Well last time I watched the news it was GM and Chrysler that were going under. Ford just asked for a 9 million dollar credit line. There is some facts for ya. Also the Chinese government was thinking about buying GM to further their interest in the Automotive industry. 

Ok well, your scared and want put your money where you mouth is. I guess since we are switching vehicles I could bring 70 with 429 in it. I mean you might as well give up. Just go find you a 05 Mustang somewhere around where you live, race it and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

think of it like this bigger engiens less gas mileage



kaibab-hunter74 said:


> New 2009 F-150 has 310 hp
> 
> *New 2009 Chevy and GMC 1500 has 403 hp*
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> dont any of you gout there and buy a forgin peice of crap ......stick with the u.s brands


could not have said it better myself


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hoyt Hunter said:


> Well last time I watched the news it was GM and Chrysler that were going under. Ford just asked for a 9 million dollar credit line. There is some facts for ya. Also the Chinese government was thinking about buying GM to further their interest in the Automotive industry.
> 
> Ok well, your scared and want put your money where you mouth is. I guess since we are switching vehicles I could bring 70 with 429 in it. I mean you might as well give up. Just go find you a 05 Mustang somewhere around where you live, race it and let me know how it goes.


1. Don't say random stuff like that, unless you have some evidence to support your claim. GM is Americas largest auto company, one of the biggest in the world, not only would GM not sell themselves to China, but i don't think that our goverment would let them. Do you have any idea how many people would lose their jobs. 

I'm scared because some kid on the interent want's to race me, and I won't travel to do it. hmm...... yea kid, i'm shaking. Don't tell me to my money where my mouth is, I haven't once said my s10 could beat a mustang in a race. I've corrected you, yes! but no challenge has come from me. So honestly, quit trying to be a internet bad ass.... i'm already on thin ice with the mods, and would like to be able to stay here. This conversation is over :darkbeer:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i'm already on thin ice with the mods, and would like to be able to stay here. This conversation is over[/COLOR] :darkbeer:


ow kaibab-hunter74 what did you do this time lol


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Shoot me a pm, I'll explain through those.


pm shot


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

do you know how how many people have already lost their jobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> dont any of you gout there and buy a forgin peice of crap ......stick with the u.s brands


My mom has a Nissan Armada and my dad has a Toyota Tundra:darkbeer:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> My mom has a Nissan Armada and my dad has a Toyota Tundra:darkbeer:


+1 My mom drives a Toyota Highlander.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> My mom has a Nissan Armada and my dad has a Toyota Tundra:darkbeer:


and there both great vehicles the toyota is more mad in america than some brands at least there assembled here


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

you know what i mean


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> you know what i mean


Um, not really.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Um, not really.


agreed i dont realy understand it either lol


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> agreed i dont realy understand it either lol


I'll third it.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

never mind then


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

WOW...so much for the first vehicle thread..come on everyone.!! lets get back on track here!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

mine


----------

